# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Randy fish

## Timo

Randy fish, err yeah!

----------


## berley

:pmsl: , it looked like it was coming back for more as well  :roflmao:

----------


## graham67

Now I've seen everything (well almost everything)  

graham

----------


## Gary R

lmao got to say that was a good one....nice find Timo

----------

